# Problem mit Pedal-Kicks.Vorderer/Schokoladenfuss links, aber "Kraft"-Fuss rechts.



## CurlySeb (12. Mai 2009)

Hey Ich mal ne Frage zu Pedal-Kicks vlt kennt ja einer das Problem?

Hab über die Suchfunktion zwar Ähnliches aber nicht das exakt gleiche gefunden und habe deshalb den Thread eröffnet.

Mein vorderer Fuss beim Biken, also mein Schokoladenfuss ist (ziemlich) sicher links. Auch beim Snowboarden und Surfen ist mein linker Fuss vorne. Und beim "Schubs"-Test fang ich mich auch mit dem linken ab. Ich kanns mir auch nur schwer vorstellen bzw. kriegs nicht hin mit dem linken Fuss hinten und rechts vorne in den Pedalen zu verkeilen bspielsweise für n Bunnyhop oder einfach das Hinterrad hochziehen.

Mein kräftigerer Fuss ist aber rechts. Beim Fussball schiesse ich mit rechts, bin auch Rechtshänder. Und zum Antritt für den Wheely oder einfach um das Vorderrad hochzukriegen benutzte ich aber bisher den rechten, (also für die viertel bis halbe Umdrehung die wirklich den Schub für den Vorderradlift bringt). Ich habs auch schon mit links probiert. Geht au einigermassen. Aber ich denke halt dass man für Pedalkicks Kraft braucht, und somit wär rechst besser, aber wenn links der Schokofuss ist sollte der ja auch bei den Pedal-Kicks vorne sein oder.

Vielleicht kann man dass ja auch gut Trainieren.

Wie sollte ich das eurere Meinung nach jetzt angehen.Pedalkicks mit links üben. Oder komplett umgewöhnen?
Wie ist das bei Euch? Kommt dieses Problem jemandem bekannt vor.

Vielen Dank für eueren Rat

Curly


----------



## insane (12. Mai 2009)

Ist bei mir nicht so, spreche jetzt also nicht aus Erfahrung sondern aus Beobachtung. Ich hab schon öfters Fahrer gesehen, die zum Hinterrad-Hüpfen das Pedal wechseln. Das ist solange kein Problem, bis man in Situationen kommt, in denen man z.B. nach der Landung das Pedal nicht wieder "zurückwechseln" kann. (Wen man sich z.B. an einem Hindernis einhängt und der Platz unter dem Rad nicht ausreicht um das Pedal zu drehen)...
Dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass in solche Situationen die Fahrer teilweise doch recht unsicher und "wacklig" werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (12. Mai 2009)

mach einfach Pedalhops mit Links, es ist sinnvoll einen guten Fuss zu haben mit dem man alle Techniken macht, die Kraft spielt nur eine "geringere" Rolle wichtig ist das du z.B. für Pedalhops ein gutes Gefühl und Koordination hast.

Beispiel bei mir:

guter Fuss beim Biken, rechts
Schussfuss beim Fussball rechts
Snowboard und Skateboard links vorne
Absprungbein bei Leichtathletik (hoch und weit) links 

und das du für die 1/4 bis 1/2 Drehung um aufs HR zu kommen den anderen Fuss nimmst ist doch logisch, den nach der Kurbeldrehung ist wieder dein Schokofuss vorne 

Also ganz normal weitermachen und Gefühl aufm Rad entwickeln und wenn du fortgeschritten bist und ein echter Trialpro und Wettkampffahrer werden willst kannst auch mal mit dem Anderen probieren, jedoch hat jeder Trialer einen guten Fuss mit dem er die Hauptaktionen macht.


----------



## Eisbein (12. Mai 2009)

in der anfangszeit kann man sich noch relativ einfach umgewöhnen. Ich habs nach 2 jahren machen müssen. Weil ich trackstand und sowas auf 2 rädern alles mit links vorn gemacht hab, aber auf dem hinterrad stand ich mit rechts vorn.

Da ich mein anlauf zum treter oder was auch immer, von ner halben kurbel auf ne ganze umgestellt hab, musste ich wohl oder übel mit rechts auch auf beiden rädern vorn stehen.

Nun zu deinem Kraftproblem. Eigenlich ists ja keins, denn kraft braucht man nicht wirklich. 
Ob das linke bein jetzt unbedingt schwächer ist, ist so eine sache. 

Ich würde sagen umgewöhnen, denn das antreten zum wheelie ist ja auch ne möglichkeit auf's hr zu kommen  (ausm stand, kla)
Das geht schon, du musst das halt nur immer und überall so machen, anfangs musst noch drüber nachdenken, i-wann ists dann ein automatisierter prozess.


----------



## ecols (12. Mai 2009)

ich finde das so vollkommen richtig.. der antritt aus dem falschen fuss muss durchaus manchmal kräftig sein.. zum beispiel bei sachen aus der halben kurbel..

die kraft ist beim pedalkick nicht so wichtig.. das macht die technik 1000mal mehr aus!

also mach einfach weiter so..


----------



## CurlySeb (13. Mai 2009)

Okay Danke schonmal, jetzt weiss ich wie ich weiterüben muss


@Eisbein. Dein Antwort war leicht verwirrend, denn was ich dazu sagen muss, Auch beim hüpfen und stehen auf dem Hinterrad hab ich den linken (Schokofuss) vorne. Und wenn ihr alles sagt, Technik ist viel wichtiger als Kraft brauch ich mich ja dann nicht umgewöhnen.Ich dachte da au eher an "Schnellkraft" denn als MaximalKraft.



Eisbein schrieb:


> Nun zu deinem Kraftproblem. Eigenlich ists ja keins, denn kraft braucht man nicht wirklich.
> Ob das linke bein jetzt unbedingt schwächer ist, ist so eine sache.
> 
> Ich würde sagen umgewöhnen, denn das antreten zum wheelie ist ja auch ne möglichkeit auf's hr zu kommen  (ausm stand, kla)
> Das geht schon, du musst das halt nur immer und überall so machen, anfangs musst noch drüber nachdenken, i-wann ists dann ein automatisierter prozess.


----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2009)

ja war verwirrend. Ich glaub ich hab deinen eingangs post nicht gründlich genug gelesen...


----------



## Katze (13. Mai 2009)

Ich bin auch Rechtsfüßler beim Fußball, aber beim Trial ist mein Schokoladenfuß links!

Und wenn der rechte Fuß auch stärker ist, dann ist das egal!

Denn beim Trial kommt es auf Technik mehr an, als auf Kraft!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (14. Mai 2009)

Ich hab das mit dem Schokofuss am Anfang falsch verstanden und hab ihn nach hinten gepackt. Jetzt fahre ich seit 14 Jahren so und es ist nicht zum Problem geworden.


----------

